# bean counter's visit



## Tony (Jul 21, 2015)

@Bean_counter

Mike and his family are here on vacation and he came by for a visit today. He brought me these:





He turned these for me to give my family. They are Pecan from a tree from the back yard of the house we grew up in. They are engraved "pecan from Aktines home".





Pen from a Civil War blank from @Treecycle Hardwoods . I know it's a Confederate blank because it smells like cotton and tobacco! Thanks Greg!





Mesquite Burl pen he made for my wife Nikki. She loves it!





Shop pencil he made for me. Sorry Mike, I totally forgot what you told me it is, but I know it's awesome!!

My pictures suck I know, they don't do Mike's work justice. Had a great time visiting with him. He left with a little Mesquite, so hopefully he's happy too! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 11 | +Karma 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 22, 2015)

Awesome exchange! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 22, 2015)

Great to hear of the happy visit. Very nice gift exchanges.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Tony I had a great time. That pencil is buckeye burl I stabilized. I'm more than happy with the whole dang mesquite tree you gave me lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 22, 2015)

I forgot to mention Mike left me some sweet walnut also!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 22, 2015)

Tony said:


> I know it's a Confederate blank


Keep that on the DL. Someone might try to ban it, you racist pen user. Lol


Always cool meeting new people from here

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

